# I'm so dissapointed



## krissy77 (Sep 23, 2002)

So I went to the Long Island Culinary Academy to inquire about classes, and the only thing they offer is 4 nights a week, 6:30-10:30. I work full time, and I definately cant swing that. I was looking so forward to this, because I want to open my own small catering biz, because cooking is what I love, and watching people enjoy my cooking is something I love even more. Now, I feel that I will never be able to get where I want to be....


A very sad Krissy


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Chin up, little lady, they can't be the only game in town. Well, maybe in your town, but certainly not on the Island.  Where on LI are you? Anywhere near Old Westbury? NYIT has a program -- in fact, NY Home Cook goes there. Or maybe one of the community colleges; or even sometimes high schools have continuing education classes. Look at some of the other threads here that talk about how to do research on programs, and you might find something! There are lots of ways for you to learn what you need to know for your dream business.


----------



## krissy77 (Sep 23, 2002)

Suzanne,

I am in Copiague Harbor. Not too far from Westbury at all. I am going to do some research, and see what my options are. I kinda liked this school because it was small and not really a "School". I know I will figure out something...

Thanks for your help, I'll keep ya posted! 

New Yorkers are the best...


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Hey hey,
Why the long face?
What is your job right now? In a restaurant? Does it do catering too? If not then get a job working for a caterer. Once there ask questions, pay attentin, and take notes. Working for someone is the best way to learn. If you do your job better than anyone else then the owner / manager is likely to show you more, like the businiess side of it not just the cooking side of it.
School is a good thing but not a necessity.
Good luck,
Jon


----------

